
SoundCloud Now Lets You Distribute Your Music to Spotify, Apple Music - commoner
https://pitchfork.com/news/soundcloud-now-lets-you-distribute-your-music-to-spotify-apple-music/
======
pssflops
This is great because the process I had to follow in order to get my band
listed in Spotify required far too many hoops to jump through just to be able
to distribute our music more easily to fans. Bandcamp proved to be the best
service for initial distribution but the method for SoundClound sounds like
the middleware we had been missing all along.

